# Show clip



## Agidog (Jun 4, 2012)

What age/stage does everyone usually put their show poodles into a proper clip such as Continental or Lion?

1. Do you have specific show ruling on this with AKC?
2. Do you wait for coat change to finish?
3. Do you wait until certain length of wool?


----------



## fairhavenmagick (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm sure someone will be along with more information for you but-

In AKC you put the dog into a Continental or English Saddle at 12 months. These are the only two allowable cuts. Prior to 12 months you have them in a show puppy cut (differs from a pet puppy cut).


----------

